# X-trail vs. Element



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting a X-trail as the main vehicle for my GF. We both plan to go to the auto show later this month to check out the car to see if it is the vehicle she will want to buy.

She also likes the Honda Element also and we both feel these 2 cars are competitive with each other.

Those of you that bought x-trails did you guys look at the Element at all? If you did what made you decide to get the trail instead?

I know some people probably am not fond of the styling of the Element but both of us don't mind the looks, it is different and I feel the Honda probably is more useful space wise with those suicide doors in the back. What are your thoughts?

Tony


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Comment*

Hi,

Welcome aboard! I really do not want to comment on the Element since I have hated it as did my wife and 15 year old since it was introduced. It was not part of my comparison at all when I was looking for a small SUV, I looked at the CRV, Mazda and Toyota SUV's and compared them and ended up with the X-Trail which I do not regret at all purchasing. The Element is a style you like or not, it looks like a toy and was not even a thought when looking.

Stephen



Cman said:


> I'm thinking of getting a X-trail as the main vehicle for my GF. We both plan to go to the auto show later this month to check out the car to see if it is the vehicle she will want to buy.
> 
> She also likes the Honda Element also and we both feel these 2 cars are competitive with each other.
> 
> ...


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

i think the element is HIDEOUS looking with all that plastic.

if you want a vehicle like that the Scion looks way cooler to me.
the Scion also finished first in a Car and Driver test,that if my memory
is correct included the element.


my .02


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I like the element. It looks different but does not stand out in a crowd. And it does this without trying to pull off that overdone "retro" trend that is ever so present in cars today. It is based on the CRV platform and comes available with the realtime AWD. Very versatile with amazing reliability. However it's looks are a little questionable. One of the things I did not like was that it is a four seater. It has four captian's chairs. That and ground clearance are the reasons I looked at the CRV when comparing the Nissan to Honda.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I never heard of the "element" maybe because its not selling in Australia, but decided to google it to check it out and the first pic I stumbled across was this



Now, is that a gear stick sticking out of the dash or..... hehehehehe 

One bonus however is that Honda has finally decided to move the gear stick from the steering cloumn, but they seem to have stopped midway  That was one of the main things I didn't like about the CRV when I was comparing it to the xtrail, but then again, I've never experienced centre mounted dials and I got used to them within a week, so this gear stick (if thats what is it  ) can be used to as well.

I stopped looking for more photos straight away LOL

I don't think it can be Vs "ed" against the xtrail at all, it's not fair to the "element"


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

The Element was a close 2nd to the X-Trail when my wife and I bought last fall.
So what tipped the scales in the X-Trail's favour? A few things:

A better (controllable) AWD system.
A huge, power sunroof up front where it belongs.
More amenities/creature comforts.
Heated seats/mirrors.
Seating for 5 (not 4).
A bit more ground clearance.
Back windows that actually go down.
A rear cargo area that's ALMOST as good as the Element's. I.E plastic
Looks. A small factor but it was a consideration.
Questionable front windshield design on the "E". There have been many complaints of spontaneous cracking and no recall last I heard. Supposedly only a problem on the earlier ones.
Sucide doors. Not good if you're loading/unloading a baby in a parking lot (we're due next month). You have to open front door first, then the back, and if there's a car beside you you're now boxed in and are holding a baby and stuff. No, too much trouble.

Basically the Element was just too ultilitarian for our needs. It's uber-ultilitarian if you need that sort of vehicle - we just didn't.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Hmmmmmm.......the styling is.........how can I put this politely.........idiosyncratic?

The 4wd system appears to be the same as that fitted to the CRV, in other words, inferior to the X-Trail.

Honda don't sell this car in Europe. 

Understandably.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch!

Well the X-Trail isn't available in the US but that's not because it's a bad vehicle. Actually, I don't know why it's not available there but it isn't. Kinda makes our Canadian ones more exclusive on this side of the pond though so I'm not complaining.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i test drove the element before i bought my XT
3 things that i really didnt like on the element

1: the A pillar is so big that it gets in the way of sight when u make left turns

2: the interior looks cheap

3: non painted panels (the 4wd 06 model now comes with painted panels)


the one thing i did l ike on the element was that it came with mp3 player


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the Element as well, and did test drive one. I would say if you want something unique get an Element as they aren't very common, around here at least. But if you want a tried and tested (in Europe since 2000, I think), capable off-roader (see the many such posts), and all around well designed SUV; go with the X-Trail. 

Obviously all of our views are a little biased on this page :thumbup: But if you want to do any off-roading I don't think the Element will do as well as an X-Trail. The Element looks like it sits lower, doesn't have as good approach/retreat angles, and may have a shorter wheel-base (not sure on that one.)

In any case a Honda is as reliable as a Nissan, or vice versa, regardless of any lemon stories you may hear. They are both good vehicles in different aspects. Good luck!


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I think Nissan is kinda kicking itself right now. The X-Trail would probably do well here in the US as it is comparable to a Subaru Forrester. 

It's QR25DE engine means it would get better mileage than either the Murano or the Xterra.

But then again, I'd kinda like to see the Nissan Micra for sale here.

I was driving around here and saw a Canadian Micra ... followed it for a few miles. 

The forthcoming Versa has possibilities. Hmmm ... giving it AWD and a 180hp engine ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

BJ,
I notice you often drop in the X-Trail section with pertinent comments (even if you indicate you drive a V  )

I agree that US could probably benefit from a not-so-gaz-hungry small-SUV... perhaps Nissan is "content" with the sale of their other SUV lineup.
This may change if gaz prices rise and remain high in the future.

Canadian Micra ??? I haven't seen one of those in a loooooong time. The one you saw must have worn "Datsun" badges . (pssst: The Micra is not sold in Canada)

But, back to subject at hand: what do you think of the Element?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I owned a 1990 Micra a few years back. 2-door, baby blue colour, 5 speed. Wasn't a bad little winter beater at all, actually.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Really? I didn't realize they were no longer sold up north. The Micra I saw a summer ago looked new enough ... must've been well cared for. 

Yes, I pop in here now and then depending, depending ... The X-Trail and the Spec-V share a motor y'know. 

I'm not fond of the Element ... too boxy and it's a cute-'ute. If I was going to buy an SUV it would be because I wanted to go off-road (at least occasionally) and my #1 choice would be an Xterra.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

The Element has poor ground clearance, a lesser AWD system, and a most unfortunate appearance. It also has those silly doors (Can't open the back without first opening the front and undoing the front seatbelt??!! -- dumb), and it's only a four-seater. And for a vehicle that looks like an army truck, it has very flimsy underpinnings. Its weight-carrying capacity is surprisingly low. It's mostly a weird styling exercise, IMO. The CRV is better, and the X-Trail is much, much better.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"...most unfortunate appearance." 

He he, I like that. I have noticed some new '06 Elements that are fully painted (fenders) and I must say it does wonders for the appearance. I saw a black one the other day and it looked downright sharp - honest! 
I believe this is an option though, and/or only available on the higher trim level(s).


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

I test drove the Element when it first came out a couple of years ago and the main reason I did not buy it was the uncomfortable left foot rest position due to its "boxy" shape. I suggest you take it out for a long test drive and see for yourself.

BTW. I am only 5'8" tall, so its wasn't because of my long legs


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the input and sorry I didn't check this thread until now. I had just recently started a new job so I've been a bit busy.

The GF and I are going to look at both when the auto show is here next week. I quite familiar with the Element as my former job was working in the parts dept. at a Honda dealer. 

I personally don't mind the looks of the Element and the GF likes the looks of it and the trail also so it basically comes down to what she really wants. I'm sure either vehicle will work for her needs (no off-roading with either vehicle).

To be honest, I probably would prefer her getting a trail. I really don't need the car to stand out like an Element would due to the appearance and the magnetic draw of Hondas and people who like breaking into them.

Tony


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

BJ, Did you check the license plates were Canadian?, we at Mexico got newer Micras & a trans-USA trip it's a not so crazy route.

I almost done once with a Voyager (at up to NYC) & I want to repeat with the Xty but to visit Canukian Xtrailers.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Yep, memory is fading now ... but almost 100% certain they were Canadian plates. Border is only 2-3+ hours away so that made sense to me at the time.


----------



## JohnnyVk (Feb 22, 2006)

Rockford's comments on Feb 6 cover a number of the bases. I'd had my SE AWD for almost 2 weeks

I few other items I have read or experienced:

I have read that the Element is somewhat underpowered for its weight 156hp for 1625kg weight (4wd) vs X-trail 165hp for 1493kg (AWD auto) - you'd have to test drive both to see if this matters

I am a fan of the pass through for loading up skis - most cars in the class have folding backseats (which X-Trail has) only - the back armrest is easily removable to fit more stuff through

I love the huge sun roof

I prefer the styling - judgement call

Good Luck


----------

